# JNat Shops in Kobe?



## Zweber12 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello All, next month I be spending a couple days in Kobe (and probably 1 in Kyoto) and wondering if any knows any addresses of stone shops. Several searches on the forum and internet did not yield any useful information. Hopefully you guys/gals can help out! thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## Adrian (Jul 29, 2015)

I have only been to Kobe once and certainly did not discover any knife / stone shops there. Kyoto is a different matter as there are at least 4 worth visiting, depending on what you are looking for.


----------



## Zweber12 (Jul 30, 2015)

Surely it does not happen often one answer his own questions. I inquired at our hotel and got these two addresses in Kobe:

1. Kikuhide
Tel: +81 78-321-0616
Holiday: Wednesday, Sunday morning
Url: http://www.kobe-motomachi.or.jp/cont02/shop/1-n037.htm *Japanese website

2. Kireajinoie
Tel: +81 78-331-3325
Holiday: Wednesday
Url: http://www.kobe-motomachi.or.jp/cont02/shop/3-s006.htm *Japanese website


Will give an update/review once i have visited them next month!


----------



## Zweber12 (Aug 22, 2015)

So i am back from Japan and a short update for future travellers to Kobe looking for knives:

1. Kikuhide
Below a few shorts of the shop:












I can be very short about Kikuhide, as they closed shop on August 14th. Of course i visited on the 16th! 


2. Kireajinoie






Selling mainly Mizuno and another brand I could not identify. The shop has a broad range of different types of knives from these two brands. Great shop if you look for scissors and other short hunting type of knives; no stones available.


----------

